# BR-364 de Rio Branco para Cruzeiro do Sul - setembro/2020



## Natan V.N (Mar 11, 2009)

No último final de semana de setembro novamente pegamos a estrada de Rio Branco, capital do Acre, até Cruzeiro do Sul, a 2ª cidade mais populosa do estado. São aproximadamente 630 km separando as duas cidades, passando por cinco municípios durante o percurso.

Vamos ver algumas imagens? Bora lá.

*Trecho próximo ao aeroporto de Rio Branco, já próximo do município do Bujari









Passando pelo município do Bujari: prédio da prefeitura, Academia de Saúde e Paróquia São João Batista
















*










*Trechos em obras entre Bujari e Sena Madureira*


















*Passagem pelo município de Sena Madureira: ponte + rio Purus, placas e ponte do Caeté













































Ponte + rio Purus e placa de acesso ao município de Manoel Urbano



























Passando pelo município de Feijó: placas de boas-vindas, ponte do anel viário, casas e ponte + rio Envira






















































Entre Feijó e Tarauacá com um ônibus trafegando em direção à capital









Passando pelo município de Tarauacá: imagens variadas ao longo do trecho da BR sobre a cidade






















































Frigorífico recém-inaugurado em Tarauacá









Entre Tarauacá e Cruzeiro do Sul com várias comunidades e rios






















































Do rio Liberdade até a chegada em Cruzeiro do Sul com chuva







*



















*Obra da nova rodoviária de Cruzeiro do Sul abandonada*










*CD da Gazin na cidade










Atravessando a ponte que dá acesso ao núcleo urbano de Cruzeiro do Sul








*

A viagem durou em torno de 7 horas na ida e 6:30h na volta. Vale muito apreciar as paisagens amazônicas e a natureza em todo o trecho.


----------



## SERVUSBR (Dec 4, 2016)

Parabéns pela iniciativa Natan. O tráfego entre as duas cidades é suficiente para se pensar em uma concessão ?. Um abraço e feliz Natal.


----------



## Natan V.N (Mar 11, 2009)

SERVUSBR said:


> Parabéns pela iniciativa Natan. O tráfego entre as duas cidades é suficiente para se pensar em uma concessão ?. Um abraço e feliz Natal.


Obrigado por acompanhar o relato. Concessão em rodovias no Acre é algo bem longe de se pensar por um bom tempo, pois ainda não temos produção agropecuária em larga escala o suficiente como tem Rondônia e outros estados.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

630kms e apenas 5 cidades, é um deserto verde!
Mas legal ver fotos do interior do Acre, não tem mais fotos de Cruzeiro do Sul?


----------



## Natan V.N (Mar 11, 2009)

Rekarte said:


> 630kms e apenas 5 cidades, é um deserto verde!
> Mas legal ver fotos do interior do Acre, não tem mais fotos de Cruzeiro do Sul?


Postei nesse link:









Acre Noticias VI


Pessoal confiram meu thread novo de viagem que fiz em setembro rumo ao Vale do Juruá https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/br-364-de-rio-branco-para-cruzeiro-do-sul-setembro-2020.2295399/ De quebra trago aqui algumas imagens que fiz em Cruzeiro do Sul durante minha estadia:




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Rondon (Apr 11, 2006)

Muito bom o tópico!!!


----------



## Compton_ (May 20, 2004)

Obrigado por compartilhar conosco as fotos e o relato da viagem! Achei bem diferentes e bonitinhas as casinhas de madeira sob palafitas, tão comuns por ai, e inexistentes aqui no Nordeste. Até quantos km/h da pra trafegar nessa rodovia com segurança? Pois vi que ela não tem acostamento (uma tristeza em pleno 2020 ainda haverem BRs sem acostamento...).

Como anda aquele projeto da rodovia ligando Cruzeiro do Sul a Pucallpa no Peru (pouco mais de 200 km)? Acredito que essa ligação traria inúmeros benefícios pra região, pois Cruzeiro do Sul e o Acre de forma geral deixariam de ser fim de linha e haveria integração econômica com o interior do peru e consequentemente com Lima, que ja tem estrada bem trafegável até Pucallpa.


----------



## Natan V.N (Mar 11, 2009)

Compton_ said:


> Obrigado por compartilhar conosco as fotos e o relato da viagem! Achei bem diferentes e bonitinhas as casinhas de madeira sob palafitas, tão comuns por ai, e inexistentes aqui no Nordeste. Até quantos km/h da pra trafegar nessa rodovia com segurança? Pois vi que ela não tem acostamento (uma tristeza em pleno 2020 ainda haverem BRs sem acostamento...).
> 
> Como anda aquele projeto da rodovia ligando Cruzeiro do Sul a Pucallpa no Peru (pouco mais de 200 km)? Acredito que essa ligação traria inúmeros benefícios pra região, pois Cruzeiro do Sul e o Acre de forma geral deixariam de ser fim de linha e haveria integração econômica com o interior do peru e consequentemente com Lima, que ja tem estrada bem trafegável até Pucallpa.


Salvo engano anda-se tranquilamente a 90, 100 km/h.

Com relação ao projeto da ligação entre Cruzeiro do Sul e o Peru, ainda está meio devagar, estão querendo pegar no pé alegando questão ambiental, etc, a mesma desculpa pra retardar outros projetos em prol dos povos amazonidas como a BR-319 entre Porto Velho e Manaus.


----------



## Pietrin (Mar 30, 2010)

Bonitas as pontes dessa estrada, nunca havia visto em quantidade assim. Adorei a foto do rio com as canoas também. O entorno é deplorável, mas com o tempo o progresso chega e tudo melhora.


----------



## Jdolci (Nov 20, 2008)

Muito interessante o relato.
É uma realidade realmente muito diferente do que a gente aqui do outro lado do país tem.. 630 km e apenas 5 municipios é até difícil de imaginar a distancia das coisas e como é o dia a dia nessas comunidades.

Dá pra dizer que o destaque realmente fica para a pontes, enquanto a rodovia em si precisaria de um projeto de adequação, tem apenas o básico para trafegar.. mas sem quase nada de dispositivos de segurança, principalmente acostamento.

Por conta desse teu thread resolvi entrar no maps e ver exatamente de onde até onde foi tua viagem.
Chama atenção o fato que praticamente não há trechos de mata em todos esses 600 km.. ou melhor dizendo, não há margeando a rodovia.. é uma tripa de asfalto com suas beiradas desmatadas cortando uma imensidao de arvores.

Valeu por compartilhar com a gente essa viagem.


----------



## Prado (Mar 21, 2006)

Vale lembrar que, não obstante a surpresa de vários colegas do SSC, também há outras regiões do país cortadas por pouquíssimas cidades e envoltas por regiões de floresta. Querem um exemplo? Rodovia Régis Bittencourt, que liga São Paulo a Curitiba, com mais de 400 quilômetros, poucas cidades no caminho e paisagem ainda dominada por mata (embora não seja mata tão fechada quanto a floresta amazônica).


----------



## EricoWilliams (Sep 25, 2005)

Muito interessante!


----------



## Fabius_ (Feb 10, 2007)

Obrigado pela viagem! Sempre bom conhecer essas realidades tão distintas da que conheço. E vejo que progressos foram feitos. Que venham mais.



Jdolci said:


> Muito interessante o relato.
> É uma realidade realmente muito diferente do que a gente aqui do outro lado do país tem.. 630 km e apenas 5 municipios é até difícil de imaginar a distancia das coisas e como é o dia a dia nessas comunidades.(...)


Semana passada eu rodei exatamente isso. Fui até o extremo oeste do estado de São Paulo (Presidente Epitácio) e tirando uma parada de 30 minutos, fiz a viagem de 630km em 7 horas cravadas. Incluindo o ponto de partida e o de início, passei ao lado de 18 cidades e mais dois distritos de municípios um pouco mais distantes. Agora, contando os territórios dos municípios de ponta a ponta, fui fazer as contas e aí passei por 38 municípios.


----------



## RRC (Dec 20, 2003)

Bem interessante o thread. Tenho curiosidade de conhecer melhor o Acre.


----------



## Ferraz/RBR (Oct 3, 2009)

Entre 2005 e 2011 construíram dezenas de pontes nessa estrada e até agora não deram conta de inaugurar a ponte que vai tirar o Acre do isolamento entre Acre e Rondônia por conta da máfia da balsa.

Nesse post (link abaixo) eu coloquei fotos do google street view de 8 pontes com mais de 200 metros nessa estrada, sem falar nas dezenas com menos de 100 metros. Ao todo construíram uns 5 km de pontes entre Rio Branco e Cruzeiro do Sul. Mas a máfia da balsa não deixou construir a ponte onde passa muito mais movimento de caminhões entre Rondônia e Acre.









Acre Noticias VI


Sou um novato aqui, mas sou um antigo leitor. Eu sinto falta de antigas notícias aqui no fórum que antigamente as notícias focavam mais em urbanismo, arquitetura, paisagismo e revitalizações urbanas, entre outros temas por aí. Agora só falam e comentam sobre as políticas de um e de outro além de...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Bom dia!

Que o Brasil é um pais com dimensões continentais, disso ninguém duvida, mas o que me choca é ver essas rodovias em estado precário! Isso é inadmissível num país que não é tão pobre assim. Na verdade, é uma realidade bem distinta da qual vivemos na região sudeste, é algo bem reflexivo e nos remete à ideia de que o país precisa ser FORMATADO! Não é possível que não haja políticos interessados em mudar certas realidades que muitos vivem num país que mais parece uma colcha de retalhos. Enfim, espero que em muito breve tenhamos novidades BOAS nessa região tão rica, mas tão esquecida.

Parabéns pelo thread! Parabéns por nos mostrar uma realidade que muitos desconhecem, mas que é real! :applause:

OBS.: Eu ainda não estive na região norte, mas pretendo esse mês (janeiro/2021) ir á Belém para conhecer mais um pouco do nosso país multicultural e multifacetado.


----------



## Compton_ (May 20, 2004)

Emanuel Paiva said:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Que o Brasil é um pais com dimensões continentais, disso ninguém duvida, mas o que me choca é ver essas rodovias em estado precário! Isso é inadmissível num país que não é tão pobre assim. Na verdade, é uma realidade bem distinta da qual vivemos na região sudeste, é algo bem reflexivo e nos remete à ideia de que o país precisa ser FORMATADO! Não é possível que não haja políticos interessados em mudar certas realidades que muitos vivem num país que mais parece uma colcha de retalhos. Enfim, espero que em muito breve tenhamos novidades BOAS nessa região tão rica, mas tão esquecida.
> 
> ...


Eu particularmente não achei a rodovia em estado precário, o que acho inadmissível é a falta de acostamento, que torna a viagem perigosa.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Compton_ said:


> Eu particularmente não achei a rodovia em estado precário, o que acho inadmissível é a falta de acostamento, que torna a viagem perigosa.


Eu não fui bem claro, me desculpe; eu me referi ao conjunto da obra. De repente, eu fiz uma crítica comparando com a Via Dutra ou a Washington Luiz, rodovias muito boas.


----------



## Ferraz/RBR (Oct 3, 2009)

Acho que atualmente essa estrada atende bem a região, são 630 km e atende uma população de cerca de 400 mil habitantes somando com alguns municípios do sul do Amazonas e também do Acre que ficam bem próximo da estrada e se beneficiam dela. Ou seja, é uma população muito pequena (400 mil habitantes) pra ser coisa muito melhor. Realmente a falta de acostamento deixa a rodovia perigosa, mas como eu disse, o movimento é bem pequeno e acaba minimizando o perigo.


----------



## Victor Souza (Nov 14, 2013)

Não, pessoal, essa rodovia não está nem perto de estar boa. Zero manutenção, asfalto péssimo, cheio de ondulações e sinalização precária, fora a falta de acostamento. É difícil aceitar que, em pleno 2021, o Brasil ainda possui rodovias FEDERAIS completamente abandonadas. O governo deveria achar uma forma de atrair uma concessão pra essas rodovias que aparentemente não são "viáveis". O "liberal" Bolsonaro está saindo uma bela de uma decepção nesse quesito.


----------



## malegi (Aug 21, 2010)

Floresta vindo abaixo... imagino vários caminhões com toras desse tamanho, e deve ser quase tudo madeira ilegal.


----------



## Compton_ (May 20, 2004)

malegi said:


> View attachment 987241
> 
> 
> 
> Floresta vindo abaixo... imagino vários caminhões com toras desse tamanho, e deve ser quase tudo madeira ilegal.


Engraçado que se fosse um caminhão carregado de cana de açúcar em uma rodovia paulista duplicada seria "normal" ne? Mesmo essa plantação e essa rodovia moderna tendo sido feita por cima de uma área original de mata atlântica.


----------



## malegi (Aug 21, 2010)

Compton_ said:


> Engraçado que se fosse um caminhão carregado de cana de açúcar em uma rodovia paulista duplicada seria "normal" ne? Mesmo essa plantação e essa rodovia moderna tendo sido feita por cima de uma área original de mata atlântica.


Não dá pra chorar por mata destruída no século retrasado quando não existiam leis e consciência ambiental.

Mas ainda tem lugar que dá pra salvar né... inclusive com tanta área de pasto inutilizada por este país, não precisa criar mais, assim como reflorestamentos artificiais para uso de madeira em tantos lugares (eucaliptos, etc).


----------



## Victor Souza (Nov 14, 2013)

Compton_ said:


> Engraçado que se fosse um caminhão carregado de cana de açúcar em uma rodovia paulista duplicada seria "normal" ne? Mesmo essa plantação e essa rodovia moderna tendo sido feita por cima de uma área original de mata atlântica.


Ah tá, então tu acha justificável destruir a Amazônia só pq outras florestas já foram destruídas séculos atrás? Putz... esse tipo de coisa só deixa claro como a educação no Brasil é EXTREMAMENTE deficitária. O ser humano não consegue enxergar um palmo na frente do nariz.


----------

